# Entry level grinder needed



## toldfield112 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi,

I'm after an 'entry level' grinder such as a Wilfa Svart or Baratza Encore and will be mainly using it for chemex and v60. I would prefer to buy the Wilfa Svart but as you're all probably well aware there is a huge lack of stock in the UK. If anyone has one they are willing to sell please get in touch.

Thanks!!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@toldfield112 Hi and welcome to the forum, i hope you enjoy your stay and have fun....you may (or may not) get a better response if you advertised that you wanted either of these 2 grinders in the *Wanted* section of the forum....i hope you manage to get one; good luck.


----------



## toldfield112 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi,

Thank you for the recommendation. How do I post in the 'Wanted' forum, whenever I try to create a new post and try selecting the wanted forum it is grey and doesn't let me select it.

Cheers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You need a minimum of five posts to access the 'wanted' and 'for sale' section and to maintain access, you need to keep your post count at five and above during any 29 day period.


----------



## toldfield112 (Jan 20, 2021)

Ahh okay thank you for clearing this up for me!!


----------

